# pepsi machine



## knighthawks3 (May 12, 2009)

i picked up an old 1970 stile pepsi machine.anyone no how to bypass the coin slot so i don't have to pay for my soda twice?also i can't get a couple of the can releases to work is that a sensor or machanical in this style of machine?if i can't fix it soon i have to get rid of it cuz my wife is nagging.anyhelp would be great. thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does this help
setting up free vend

__
https://flic.kr/p/3637067679


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have old pinball machines and a 1966 jukebox. I just put a push button switch on them to simulate the coin slot triggering and I use that to feed "quarters" into the machine.


----------



## knighthawks3 (May 12, 2009)

can you just jump the wires without the button to keep itfree all the time


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, at least not on the pinballs or the jukebox. It has to be a pulse.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

maybe rig the coin return to return the coin after giving you credit or drill a hole in the front to mount the button on the outside. if you don't get all of the can releases working you could connect to the button for that slot.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

It shouldn't be that hard ,i don't know much about beverage machines except for tipping them over but i think it could be easily rigged since it's from 1971. Im thinking it would have some weight or diameter mechanism ,it wouldn't matter anyways ,some type of very sensitive electronic switch is in there ,there has to be a switch at the end of what ever mechanism and that would be the brains. after that all you need is a drill and some scraps parts like springs and rods.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

At the end of the coin slot, there is a contact that is momentarily tripped when the coin heads for the coinbox. Each denomination will fall through a different final chute and trip the appropriate contact to indicate the amount paid.

I just connect the pushbutton across these contacts.

Obviously, if you really wanted to automate this, you could do something like connect a relay that is energized whenever you select a function on the machine to count another coin.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd leave the coin slot active... then stick it in the rec room and load it up. Charge your buddies a quarter for a pop when they come over. Or load it with beers instead and charge them a buck  As long as you have the key for the coin box, you're not really paying for your own drinks twice, are you?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I like that option best.


----------

